# vieil écran devient flou



## picaboy (13 Novembre 2005)

L'écran de mon Performa 6320, qui est un écran multifréquence Apple acheté en même temps que le Performa, il y a presque 10 ans, devient flou et finalement illisible au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation. Est-ce le signe d'une mort prochaine, ou y a-t-il quelque chose à faire ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux commencer à lui souscrire une convention-obsèques ! Désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Novembre 2005)

ta da dada da da dada dadammmmm.........


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2005)




----------



## ithymique (28 Novembre 2005)

et oui, c'est bien connu : tout ce qui est électronique n'est censé durer que dix ans. tu es juste dans les temps.


----------

